# Wie man Biometrie datenschutzverträglich einsetzen kann



## Newsfeed (16 Juni 2008)

Über Risiken von biometrischen Anwendungen in Unternehmen und wie man sie in den Griff bekommt informiert eine Broschüre der Arbeitsgruppe Biometrie im Verein TeleTrust.

Weiterlesen...


----------

